# Sky compra MTV. Canale 8 del digitale terrestre. Da Agosto 2015.



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Sky scende in campo anche nel "digitale terrestre che conta". L'emittente satellitare sta completando l'acquisto di MTV, il popolare canale musicale (e non solo). Con questa acquisizione, Sky mette piede all'interno dei canali importanti (quelli di prima numerazione) della tv generalista. Sky, sul digitale terrestre, trasmette già Cielo e Sky Tg 24. Rispettivamente canale numero 26 e 27.

E' probabile che Sky rivoluzionerà completamente MTV, che potrebbe diventare un canale tutto sportivo. Il nuovo MTV debutterà ad Agosto 2015. E sarà visibile gratuitamente da tutti.


----------



## Tic (14 Giugno 2015)

MTV era un canale musicale 20 anni fa..
Ora è Geordie Shore, calciatori giovani speranze, ginnaste parallele e altre inutilità...


----------



## Snake (14 Giugno 2015)

l'ultima volta che ho guardato MTV c'era Giorgia Surina, bei tempi quando conduceva TRL, appuntamento fisso ogni pomeriggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Ecco dove trasmettono l'EL in chiaro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo lo cambino completamente, è pietoso


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Per quello che trasmette da anni, dovrebbero chiamarla Empty-V.


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Il canale più inutile, a sto punto nettamente meglio Deejay TV


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2015)

La risposta all'esclusiva Champions di Mediaset


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La risposta all'esclusiva Champions di Mediaset



''Ccezzionale Mtv per i prossimi 257 anni''


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Il canale più inutile, a sto punto nettamente meglio Deejay TV



Hanno fatto la boxe, u17 di calcio, direi nettamente meglio.


----------



## Love (14 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ultima volta che ho guardato MTV c'era Giorgia Surina, bei tempi quando conduceva TRL, appuntamento fisso ogni pomeriggio.



bei tempi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2015)

MTV?..ma esiste ancora?...comunque non capisco il cervello della gente che si ferma ai primi 7-8 canali..io non è che guardo molto la TV ma i canali migliori sul digitale sono tutti con numerazioni alte..anzi, io i primi fino al 21 li sorvolo perennemente tanto fanno solo schifezze..


----------



## Sanchez (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma il canale di Poker è stato cancellato definitivamente??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

O lo rivoluzionano o sono soldi buttati. Sono anni che fa schifo.


----------



## sbrodola (15 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ma il canale di Poker è stato cancellato definitivamente??


Sul digitale terrestre si, c'è però ancora sul 222 di Sky, ma trasmette solo repliche. 
C'è stato un calo pesante anche in questo settore e probabilmente anche le entrate delle pubblicità sono diminuite sensibilmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Bene , a parte " il testimone " il resto della programmazione è pura sporcizia televisiva.. 

Geordie shore e tutte quelle cavolate li fanno solo pensare di essere fighi ai ragazzini ammazzandosi di alcool e passando la vita a fare lampade e cerette ... 

ben venga una nuova proprietà.... ben vengano idee nuove


----------



## smallball (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , a parte " il testimone " il resto del 99% della programmazione è pura sporcizia televisiva..
> 
> Geordie shore e tutte quelle cavolate li fanno solo pensare di essere fighi ai ragazzini ammazzandosi di alcool e passando la vita a fare lampade e cerette ...
> 
> ben venga una nuova proprietà.... ben vengano idee nuove



assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Dimenticavo ... forse anche CatFish è carino come format funziona.. infatti sono alla 4a stagione ...


----------



## bmb (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma ancora esisteva?


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , a parte " il testimone " il resto della programmazione è pura sporcizia televisiva..
> 
> Geordie shore e tutte quelle cavolate li fanno solo pensare di essere fighi ai ragazzini ammazzandosi di alcool e passando la vita a fare lampade e cerette ...
> 
> ben venga una nuova proprietà.... ben vengano idee nuove



Però correggemi se sbaglio fanno un sacco di telespettatori ste cavolate...Pure il programma che fa vedere la primavera della Fiorentina o la vita delle ginnaste...

Ah anche 16 anni incinta, c'è stata una della mia città


----------



## Nicco (21 Giugno 2015)

Lode a qualunque dio vogliate, quel canale era diventato una schifezza, spero a questo punto cambino anche il nome visto che è da anni che non trasmette più musica.


----------



## gabuz (22 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Però correggemi se sbaglio fanno un sacco di telespettatori ste cavolate...Pure il programma che fa vedere la primavera della Fiorentina o la vita delle ginnaste...
> 
> Ah anche 16 anni incinta, c'è stata una della mia città



Stai confessando?


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Stai confessando?



Quando non ci sono partite faccio zapping ...


----------

